# Can you hear me now...?



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have experience with your US cel phone coverage when traveling into Canada?

How about satillite (Directv) reception?

And last (but not least)...anyone have experience with your air-card, broadband reception?

Plotting to drive up West coast and into Vancouver, BC and possibly Alaska this year. Just curious how far we can go before our US based electronics start to wig-out. :shrug:

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Loud and Clear Here!*

Before you travel to Canada you need to contact your carrier customer service and have them add the international plan I think its called and you should be able to make and receive calls back to the US. I would ask them how much it will cost, it varies I believe. But I know it can work, you will just need "international" option to work. Well I guess I should say I know this is possible with verizon and with cingular, not sure who your carrier is.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just found this, if it happens to be verizon.

North American Wireless Data Roaming


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Well do I ever have a red face! :smack-head:
We have Verizon...and I never bothered to check out their website...
Thanks.
Guess I'll see if Directv has info on their website...


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a sprint wireless air card for internet, and I take it camping with me everywhere I go. It dont always work, but sometimes I will get reception, if its not too rural.

I have not taken it to canada before, but I did take it to Brazil. I can say that it did not work at all in Brazil.

Sprint does offer data service in Canada, depending on where you go.

International Roaming in Canada 
Pricing Information International Dialing 
Voice Pricing: $0.59/minute
Data Pricing: $0.002/kb

For International Roaming service call us at 1-888-226-7212 while in the US or +1-817-698-4199 while traveling outside of the US.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, another thing about the dish. Directv is legally prohibited from selling directv in canada. However, if you already have a subscribed directv dish, all you will have to do is aim it once you get there. There is nothing from stopping you from using it there, you just have to signal it in.

Instead of determining how to aim it by zip code, you would have to do it by azimuth and elevation.

There are tons of dish pointing calculators on the net to tell you the correct location, based on city your in. For instance, Vancouver, BC would be

*Azimuth (Geographic)*
*151.780665*

*Elevation (Degrees)*
29.719352

*N Lat (+90° to -90°)*
*49.22*

*W Lon (0° to +360°)*
*123.1*

Sorry, I am a techie* :shrug:*

The short answer is you can do it, depending on how bad you wanted it

Also some good info here that could help

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/120-satellite-tv-your-camper.html


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This is way to complicated for me-glad I am married to the techie.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah! CT thanks so much for the settings!

CT and Gl...you two crack me up! Cheers!


----------

